# Hello! I'm a Newbie from Texas



## Shelley (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi. I'm a 43 year old woman who's been fascinated by pet mice her whole life. I'm looking to find a new trio of healthy females. The last time I kept mice was 6 years ago. I had one mom and her two daughters. Sadly they all died just short of their 3rd birthdays. They all had terrible tumors and although we have plenty of veterinarians in my city, none of them treat mice.

I don't know if any breeders out there ship mice. I'm thinking that it would be too traumatic for the little mice. Maybe someone out there can put me on the right path?

Thank you!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello and welcome 

Shipping mice is done, but almost all ground transport companies refused to ship mammals like mice live so the only option really is by air, which just isn't practical if you only want 2-3. There are private pet transport people around that will do trains around for several people with animals and will quite often take mice with them for quite a low charge if they're going that way anyway.

In texas there are a couple of breeders though. White Stag Mousery (although she can be very hard to get hold of and another person or two posted in the facebook group for texas

Why not hop over if you have facebook and ask there

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mousebreeders/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you for the Facebook link, Lilly. I'm going there now!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 20, 2016)

Lilly, I just have to thank you again for the Facebook link AND the incredibly helpful info you gave me! I've been having a blast looking at all the photos and seeing all the breeders I've found from just starting at the link you gave. It's made my day!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Glad you found it useful  The admins are mostly people from the FMBA

http://www.fancymousebreedersassociation.com/ where you can find some breeder listings

but there's people in the group from all places


----------

